# Blue mickey mouse platy



## Mira (Sep 13, 2011)

hi everyone, i bought 3 blue mm platy and was wondering do they ever actually turn blue. also i have 1 fry left and wanted to know when do they get the mickey mouse head on their tail? a few of my new fishies don't have the ears so he kinda looks like he has a beret. the other fish just has a spot lol i'm just curious to know. i have googled but i don't get any real answers just pictures so i decided to ask here. i know someone will be able to answer me :fish9:


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Mira said:


> hi everyone, i bought 3 blue mm platy and was wondering do they ever actually turn blue. also i have 1 fry left and wanted to know when do they get the mickey mouse head on their tail? a few of my new fishies don't have the ears so he kinda looks like he has a beret. the other fish just has a spot lol i'm just curious to know. i have googled but i don't get any real answers just pictures so i decided to ask here. i know someone will be able to answer me :fish9:


Unfortunately, I have little experience with platys in general, so I'm of no use. Did anyone else or any additional research yield answers for you?


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

The "mickey mouse" head only appears on the tail. Some platies show more richer blue in the "mouse head" than others. Their bodies can also be half blue and half white. Your fish shouldn't really turn blue. If anything they might start losing a little bit of color. My orange fire platies are all starting to turn a lighter orange than what they originally were.


----------



## Mira (Sep 13, 2011)

oh ok kinda sad i really would had loved to see blue fish lol thanks  I do have another question actually lots ok i have 4 adult platy 2 of each(3 blue and 1 red). so i have noticed the female blue had chosen her mate and pecks on his daily. she does this so much that he would hide from her, is this what platy females' do? so for me not knowing much about platy i think he's sick, he was also being pecked by the other male. i separated them thinking the more dominant male wanted the 2 females for his own. i recently put him back in the tank and now the other blue female goes after the other male and ignores her original mate. my red platy now pecks the blue female because the other male platy was her mate lol sounds like real life actually. so now i put the picked on male in a 2.5 gallon tank until i find out if he's really sick or not. if i get a few more females would it fix my problem or is 4 platy enough for a 10 gallon tank. in my 10 gallon i have a heater, bubbler, some silk plants, driftwood, rock ornament, thermometer, 4 mm platy, and 1 oto


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

4 is good because if there is 2 boys and 2 girls than each will have a mate. Its better off tho to keep them 1 male to 3 females just so there isn't much fighting. My platies will run around the tank chasing each other trying to bite or play with each other, so thats normal. I have about 30-40 babies in my tank. It took about 2 months before the platies bred, then each female had about 10 each time they gave birth.


----------



## ProudWitch (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a female dalmation platy that chases all of my males. They don't have to chase her.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Wild platies range from beige to pale metallic colours. Fish breeders selected colours on them starting in the 1930s, and have created a number of strains out of the original species. Some are hybrids with swordtails, variatus and possibly other species of platies. The starting fish was X maculatus, but modern platies are really far from home genetically.
All the man made strains will interbreed, so you can get mixes if the pet store kept them together. Platy females keep sperm packets alive internally for months, and refertilize themselves six or seven times sometimes, so you may never have seen the father.
Plus, since the strains are commercial inventions and not really natural patterns, they tend to come out looking differently by individuals. The blue on a 'mickey mouse' is always pale - more silvery than blue, really. Some of the blue platys and especially the wild blue variatus are really blue, but the average domestic platy is pale.


----------

